

How Much is Traffic Affected by Being in TechCrunch? - ayreena
http://feefighters.com/blog/techcrunch-traffic/

======
acangiano
The main issue is that they publish so much. 8 stories in the past hour. I had
to remove TC from my feed reader for this very reason. Even those who still
follow it via feed, are mostly skimming the headlines at this point.

What they are offering, traffic wise, is literally 15 minutes of fame.

~~~
robertp
It is more than 15 minutes of fame because that blog post about a company will
come up on google on the front page when someone searches for the company.
Being on techcrunch can give you long tail traffic and a bump in being viewed
as "established". The comments in the thread are making it read like getting
on techcrunch isn't worth anything at all.

~~~
acangiano
It's absolutely worth to be on TC, for many reasons. No dispute about that.

~~~
startupstella
Agreed. I think there are many, many great reasons to announce news on
TechCrunch. This post was merely meant to provide folks with a data point
regarding how much traffic one site experienced from different types of
announcements on TC.

------
PaulHoule
Traffic from TechCrunch might crash your server (if you've got a cheap VPS)
but it won't pay your bills.

I used to feel bad that TechCrunch ignored me, but then I realized that I need
20 times as much traffic as I could get from TechCrunch ~every~ day to be
profitable. Therefore, getting into TechCrunch just isn't an important part of
my marketing plan.

~~~
astine
This comment really puts thing into perspective for me. Getting onto sites
like TechCrunch and the like is useful for getting initial exposure, but it's
no replacement for building a consistent user base.

------
jbrennan
The foolish popover "SHARE" thing makes the lower half of the article
unreadable on an iPhone. That's pretty annoying.

------
vaksel
the traffic value of being on techcrunch has really been going downhill...they
are putting out so many stories, you only get a few hours of exposure, before
you end up on page 2.

the real value of course is in other things...but still, high traffic numbers
didn't hurt

------
james33
Interesting to see that HN is higher than TechCrunch for the Samurai launch.

------
skmurphy
It would be interesting to know how much of the traffic is on the site for
only a few seconds, how many of the visitors just bounce off without reading
anything.

------
Achshar
those are some really surprisingly low numbers.. (at least to me) i always
thought them to be at least in hundred thousands.. not couple thousand..

------
0x12
Enough for TechCrunch to showcase the investments of those that are/used to be
affiliated with it without full disclosure.

------
pitdesi
For reference sake, the day BEFORE the most recent techcrunch article
referenced, we had 11,975 unique visitors, ~5k of which were from HackerNews.

Given the traffic growth in HN and dilution in TC, for certain products, like
Samurai (<http://samurai.feefighters.com>) targetted towards a developer
audience, HackerNews is the new TechCrunch (for traffic). Some might say the
new Slashdot, but more business-y.

